# converting patterns from hand to machine knitting



## MsLoren

Hello Everyone,

I am not a hand knitter. I could never master the art of it. I crochet like a champ though. Anyway, I was wondering if there are some instructions on how to convert hand knitting patterns into machine knitting patterns. I have had a machine for a couple of decades but haven't used it in several years. If anyone has any instructions or ideas, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Betulove

Hi Loren. I have had a Bond since 85 and just got my first project off of it. A scarf and it was nothing to brag about.
I house clean to day and plan to start a baby sweater tomorrow. I am with you about learn to convert the hand knitted patterns. Will watch your site for answers.


----------



## MsLoren

Hey Bet,

Glad to know I am not alone with my cobwebbed knitting machine. I made many sweaters, scarves, hats with it when I purchased it but nothing in several years. I REALLY want to use it productively again but it has been very frustrating with the lack of adequate patterns and the lack of conversion knowledge I have. Upon reading another thread, I was turned on to a website that has free patterns for machines...but not a pattern that I was looking for. If anyone knows of any websites that have free patterns, they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeAnn

What pattern are you trying to convert? 'Most' lace patterns can be converted unless they have double yarn overs.(It can be done but is a pain). Most had knit patterns have charts with the measurements on them so it's really just plugging in your gauge. There are also 'gauge converters' on the web to help with that. It really depends on how/what you are converting.


----------



## deemail

MsLoren said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am not a hand knitter. I could never master the art of it. I crochet like a champ though. Anyway, I was wondering if there are some instructions on how to convert hand knitting patterns into machine knitting patterns. I have had a machine for a couple of decades but haven't used it in several years. If anyone has any instructions or ideas, please let me know. Thanks.


I won't try to talk you out of converting patterns, but let's start with the easy way, first... here are my favorite machine knitting sites...all free... the top one has literally hundreds of patterns written just for us...

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/

Tips/Tricks sites for knitting machines...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865
http://www.knittingtipsonline.com/knitting_tips.html


----------



## MsLoren

Dee, thank you. I perused this forum yesterday and bookmarked all those that you posted on another thread. For the record, I can be talked out of converting patterns. On one of those sites I found some very confusing instructions on how to covert...TOO MUCH MATH for me. Thank you for being such a good resource.


----------



## MsLoren

LeAnn,

I am trying to make a fraternity sweater for a friend of mine. I found just the pattern I want in a book for hand knitters but alas, it looks like greek to me.


----------



## Betulove

Loren I am real confuse too. Look to me there should be a common denominator. Like plate one is size 2 needle and you would get the same gauge. Then you could figure out the rest. I do not understand why this should be so hard. I think I will have to do some work on this myself. What is the gauge of the sweater you want to make.


----------



## MsLoren

Bet, 

I would have to go to the store and look at the book again. I didn't buy it because I have no idea how to convert, but I think I will go back and buy it. It was a book solely with men's knitables in it. Those are hard to find....


----------



## lianita24

I believe you need a knitting companion program http://www.hobbyknitter.com/files/tips/companion/companion.html


----------



## MsLoren

lianita24 said:


> I believe you need a knitting companion program http://www.hobbyknitter.com/files/tips/companion/companion.html


Lianita,

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately that program is not made for the version of windows I use. If there is an upgrade somewhere that you know of, that would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cbaudat

God bless you Dee! I have spent hours looking for patterns and thought maybe I could convert, I'm not a knitter and bought the machine to try to make my new granddaughter some things as well as my other grandkids.
So THANK YOU!!!


----------



## helenr1

Hi,

I googled "Convert Hand Knit to Machine knit" on YouTube. I liked this video one best:






P.S.
Sorry - I guess you'll have to type or copy-paste the URL. Links don't seem to be made automaticly unless they start with http - this one starts with https
:shock:


----------



## skj

got all excited have lots of hand knit patterns and cant hand knit so want to convert em
but the link just wont work


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

I think the link will work if you can delete the s in the https. Someone told me that a long time ago. I do not know why the s is added sometimes.

Whoops, I see that the video is owned by Knititnow. So now you need to go to Knitintnow.com to subscribe or to join the paid program to get the video. Sorry.



skj said:


> got all excited have lots of hand knit patterns and cant hand knit so want to convert em
> but the link just wont work


----------



## jaysclark

It is usually very easy. The handknitting pattern gives a gauge, so you can work out the measurements. Then using your gauge work out how many rows and stitches you need to achieve those measurements.

Best of all is to get a charting device for your machine, e.g. Knitleader for Brother


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

Yes! Love my Kniteader!!!


jaysclark said:


> It is usually very easy. The handknitting pattern gives a gauge, so you can work out the measurements. Then using your gauge work out how many rows and stitches you need to achieve those measurements.
> 
> Best of all is to get a charting device for your machine, e.g. Knitleader for Brother


----------



## needlebed

The book "Translating hand knit to Machine knit by Tricia Edwards" does give many handy tips. I got it through Amazon and it is plain and simple. Good luck!


----------



## needlebed

The book 'Translating hand knit to machine knit' by Tricia Edwards may help you. Quite informative.


----------



## Cookiecat

Same here! Just about to try to learn to use the Knit Radar, at least I should get the right size, LOL.


MsLoren said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am not a hand knitter. I could never master the art of it. I crochet like a champ though. Anyway, I was wondering if there are some instructions on how to convert hand knitting patterns into machine knitting patterns. I have had a machine for a couple of decades but haven't used it in several years. If anyone has any instructions or ideas, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

